
Japanese Wine Meets Big Data - raleighm
https://www.nippon.com/en/features/c04602/
======
borkt
This article is really a stretch to say Japanese wine is using big data. These
environmental sensors have been available for a very long time and are no
where near the cutting edge of precision winegrowing. Things like hue
measurements and sap flow sensors in individual vines are much more advanced
techniques for monitoring vineyards with the goal of increasing the quality
potential.

------
contingencies
The _e-Kakashi_ system has a really unfortunate name if you happen to speak
some French and Chinese. Unfortunately, if you are a winemaker you are quite
likely to speak some basic French, at least, and the fastest growing wine
consuming market in the world is China. This could be a true classic ass-in-
mouth for the international marketing coursebooks.

~~~
hrktb
Good point, but we're fine, people dealing with wine got past 5th grade
hopefully.

(we had the same point on saying "bit", it was the funny to no end when I was
a middle schooler and we got over it)

~~~
englishrookie
What's so funny about "bit"? The Urban Dictionary provides "short for bitch"
\- is that it? (Non native speaker here.)

~~~
Xixi
"bit" in French means "dick" (though the spelling is slightly different, being
"bite"). Then again "god" is a shorthand for "godemichet" which means "dildo"
(spelling again being slightly different: "gode").

~~~
amyjess
And of course, _30 Rock_ demonstrates this in the episode where the characters
brainstorm names for a pocket-sized microwave. Everyone agrees that
"BiteNuker" is the perfect name... until somebody points out that it's vulgar
in both French and Dutch.

For reference, _neuker_ is Dutch for "fucker".

(and of course, this episode teaches us a valuable lesson for marketing people
in real life too... just ask the people who named the Mitsubishi Pajero, Honda
Fit, and Buick LaCrosse)

